# Microwave Acorn Squash



## pops6927 (Oct 29, 2019)

Acorn Squash In The Microwave

cut squash in half, scoop out the seeds
place the two halves face down in a covered microwave dish in the microwave
add a tablespoon of water in the dish before covering
cook on high (full power) 8 minutes

prepare 1 tbsp of butter and 1 tbsp of brown sugar together in a Pyrex 1 cup measuring cup

after the squash cooks 8 minutes, remove from microwave, uncover, flip halves facing cut side up, 
while cooking the butter/brown sugar mixture in the microwave 20 seconds 

pour half the mixture in the center of each half squash, then cover again

cook on high another 8 minutes, scoop out the squash from the skins and mash to the consistency desired, and serve!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 29, 2019)

Passed this on to my wife Pops. She LOVES acorn squash. She is going to try this using Swerve brown sugar substitute.


----------

